# What did Santa bring you?



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

If you have been good this year what detailing related presents did Santa bring you? Hope you all found some nice detailing goodies under your tree this morning!

Personally my better half bought me a rotary polisher and some 3m compounds & pads! Safe to say I'm one happy chappy!

Sutty.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Nowt!!! Or he still hasn't arrived our house


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Funnily enough nothing detailing related even after all my hints 
But got some nice pants and socks so all is good with me :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing detailing. Untold socks, Arsenal merchandise , aftershave.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nothing , Didn't want anything , So that's what I got .....

Although we've put £1 million scratch cards on the table to do at dinner so you never know 14 of the bloomin things at a £5 each !!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

R7KY D said:


> Nothing , Didn't want anything , So that's what I got .....
> 
> Although we've put £1 million scratch cards on the table to do at dinner so you never know 14 of the bloomin things at a £5 each !!


You're gonna be well fecked off if mother-in-law bags a winner.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I asked for money so i can buy what i want, i`m pretty ungrateful with presents so the wife says..


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm 22 and my Mrs brought me a Lamborghini murcielago 670-4 super veloce remote car obviously lol, oh and waxybox 20. # big kid


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

New da with loads of new pads dunno what else yet


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Funnily enough nothing detailing related even after all my hints
> But got some nice pants and socks so all is good with me :thumb:


I only got what I did because there was nothing else I wanted, plus id put off buying this stuff for years!

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nothing detailing. Untold socks, Arsenal merchandise , aftershave.


Shame about the Arsenal stuff, you must have been naughty this year lol

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I asked for money so i can buy what i want, i`m pretty ungrateful with presents so the wife says..


What you thinking of buying?

Sutty.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nothing, pretty much the same as every year....


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

rory1992 said:


> I'm 22 and my Mrs brought me a Lamborghini murcielago 670-4 super veloce remote car obviously lol, oh and waxybox 20. # big kid


Nice, I'm 24 and still a massive kid. Growing up is just wrong!

Sutty.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Bose noise cancelling headphones - very impressed with them.

Now heading out to do some filming with my quad copter - DJI Phantom - my present to me.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

PaulaJayne said:


> Now heading out to do some filming with my quad copter - DJI Phantom - my present to me.


Want!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Got a xxxl drying towel,that will do nicely


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sutty 90 said:


> Shame about the Arsenal stuff, you must have been naughty this year lol
> 
> Sutty.


Lol oy!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Divorce papers..........

I wish anyway


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Couple quid and about 6 shower gel packs

Said I didn't want anything, will put the money towards a new watch and a go pro


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Usual smellies, PJ's, new jeans from mothercare, I know, I'm such a shortar5e...

Katherine Jenkins cd...:argie:

And also from Mother, a laptop. Tad annoyed that she spent that much, but, bless her. Fanx mum..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Whisky, money, aftershave, socks, sweeties, jumpers etc. 

She also got me a private plate for my car. It was a surprise and I'm really not sure about it. Feel a bit bad and awkward about it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Mrs bought me the two Mike Phillips books on car care and the art of detailing and the invisible glass reach and clean tool, plus some cloths and aftershaves, well pleased.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Whisky, money, aftershave, socks, sweeties, jumpers etc.
> 
> She also got me a private plate for my car. It was a surprise and I'm really not sure about it. Feel a bit bad and awkward about it.


Precisely why I ask for nothing

I'd feel better getting **** all than loads of stuff I have to put a fake smile on my face for and be forced to use -.-


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I got some golf clothing and a few other bits and bobs.
My dad got me a decent trolley jack and axle stands too.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Couple quid and about 6 shower gel packs
> 
> Said I didn't want anything, will put the money towards a new watch and a go pro


6 shower gels.....trying to tell you something sniffy


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> 6 shower gels.....trying to tell you something sniffy


Looks that way. Still getting through the ones from last year :lol:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bunch of Car Chem goodies, hydro coat, 1900:1 shampoo, tyre dressing....v pleased

Other usual stuff, smellies, shave cream and clothes :thumb:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Drying towels, MF pads, MF towels, Meg detailer spray, bottles, pumps.
Love/Hate box set, money, smelly stuff. Thats from the wife. havent called to my parents or sisters yet


----------



## Jason.dodd (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't ask for anything and I never hint all year round , Christmas is an awkward time I find. I only give money in cards and that what I generally receive too. id still rather just have the time with family and friends rather than any gift.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jason.dodd said:


> I don't ask for anything and I never hint all year round , Christmas is an awkward time I find. I only give money in cards and that what I generally receive too. id still rather just have the time with family and friends rather than any gift.


That's the real meaning of Christmas. It's too commercialised these days.

Sutty.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Gopro ye ha.


----------



## ECB (Dec 19, 2014)

From my girlfriends parents


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice little AG kit there bud


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice little go pro kits from the wife and the usual smelly


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I got a bit spoilt this year, I got a aqua gleam water purifier for rinsing the car and a auto glym SRP Kit with the new APPLICATER and cloth also iPad air 2 4G various odds and Sod's


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Got a sun gun, not sure if thats a blessing or a curse....also, gtechniq bag with goodies, chemical guys leather sample kit and fk pink wax. Will have to step up a my game, time to get a rotary maybe????


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I got an af tshirt, gloss, verso, and some pads and little waxes. G1 kit, i1, bmd sirius, lake country spot pads, Dodo juice towels for drying ,buffing and glass waffle and supernatural spray sealant. Fk1000p small pot x2. A creeper seat to save my back and a better foam lance than my kartcher one . Some clothes smellies and dosh  have done quite well


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Envy detailing brushes...ordered and sent to the parents house for them to wrap 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> Envy detailing brushes...ordered and sent to the parents house for them to wrap 2 weeks ago!


Haha that was my trick ! Send it to them


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Horatio said:


> Got a sun gun, not sure if thats a blessing or a curse....also, gtechniq bag with goodies, chemical guys leather sample kit and fk pink wax. Will have to step up a my game, time to get a rotary maybe????


Take it your partner wants you out of the house more then lol. Get a rotary you won't regret it!

Sutty.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

I got a Canon Eos 1200D which was a HUGE surprise!! Lots of 50/50 shots coming up


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Same as last year. swa


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Autoglym perfect bodywork, dooka wash pad + wheel mitt & clothes as the 2 oldest kids work in retail


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

3 pack of sponges,black hole glaze,moonshine,bourbon,submarine museum stuff and a load of bike and college things and a nerf gun


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Finishkare 425 and Muc off kit for washing me - even came with a noodle mit


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I got ;

Hudl 2 
A Nike trackie top
Socks
A bit of cash 

Great presents :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I got the usual smellies plus a new Gyeon wash mitt microfibre madness cloud buster and 5 litres of Surfex HD well happy with that


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Got a AF bag which I'm happy about as it will come in useful when going to shows also got a nexus 7 (with Sim) which is ace planning on installing a mount in the car and gonna use it for the radio/ sat-nav


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Nothing detailing related and nothing that I actually wanted, even though as like other people I hinted like crazy....

So tomorrow I am going Christmas shopping for myself...I have found a great 50" 4K TV which my wife says we don't need...yeah right...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I got a DAS 6 Pro PLUS and some Gyeon snow foam. Very pleased with my presents


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

My girlfriend got me obsession Nero, obsession phaenna wax, obsession waxstock wax which she manage to hide away all this time and bouncers done and dusted. So got everything I wanted and more.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a bottle of clearly menthol and a yellow dodo wave cloth


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice pot of ocd edition ogle wax!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

I got a Karcher foam gun and a £30 Halfords gift card to buy more cleaning goodies 

Anyone used the Karcher foam gun, any good?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Been very spoiled today.

Only one detailing item, one of my best mates bought me a pot of Auto Finesse Soul:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Other stuff ranged from a new coffee maker, a drone with built-in camera, two new watches, a DVD, couple of books I was after, couple of computer widgets, the obligatory shower gel gift pack, mud flaps and a chrome boot trim piece for the car.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Laptop, inflatable remote control minion, various bits of clothes aaaand........









.....a family do with the MIL from hell. Fortunately there is not much room so i can stand on the periphery out of her way.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

gatman said:


> I got a Karcher foam gun and a £30 Halfords gift card to buy more cleaning goodies
> 
> Anyone used the Karcher foam gun, any good?


I just got one from ebay to replace the kartcher one. It doesnt foam well unless you use the foam pure


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

This was my christmas detailing related haul from the girlfriend and the family:

Pet dryer -hot air blower like metro blaster
AG perfect bodywork
AG perfect interior
AG perfect wheels
AG Aqua Wax
Swissvax Onyx discovery kit 
Gyeon Trim
Gyeon Bathe +
AF Lather
AF Imperial 
AF Handipuk
AF Drying Towel

Think I done considerably well.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gavla said:


> Nothing detailing related and nothing that I actually wanted, even though as like other people I hinted like crazy....
> 
> So tomorrow I am going Christmas shopping for myself...I have found a great 50" 4K TV which my wife says we don't need...yeah right...


No you definitely do need it. Your Mrs will see sense once it's sat in your front room and if she dosent, it's tough lol 

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

gatman said:


> I got a Karcher foam gun and a £30 Halfords gift card to buy more cleaning goodies
> 
> Anyone used the Karcher foam gun, any good?


Yeah i use the FJ10 model. It works extremely well with the stuff that comes with it but I use Auto Finesse Avalanche and it takes a fairly strong dilution to work well. Between 200-300ml per litre. All round though i can't fault it for the price it's a decent bit of kit. Not the best on market but certainly very good for the price.

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

dailly92 said:


> This was my christmas detailing related haul from the girlfriend and the family:
> 
> Pet dryer -hot air blower like metro blaster
> AG perfect bodywork
> ...


Very nice mate!

Sutty.


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

The wife got me 
Direct hoses Snow foam lance
5L Chemical Guys no touch snow foam
Dodo juice orange crush wax
Chemical guys vintage speed quick detailer 
Dodo juice born to be mild shampoo 
Carbon collective iphone 6 plus case 
Feeling spoilt.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh and I got an awesome Gas Monkey tee shirt


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Snap-On trolly jack. That'll make getting the wheels off the Discovery easier.


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Lego Star Wars Death Star. My life is complete.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Smithyithy said:


> Lego Star Wars Death Star. My life is complete.


Awsome! Pics?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah pics, get constructing. I hope you finish before the strike team take down the shield!


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Pa foam lance and aqua glym water filter


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

My wife got me an iPad Air 2 64gb gold, I'm delighted with that!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Two white "T" Shirts in the wrong size, Mother is nearly 90. Not even a golf ball. Detailing a get into the inside corners of the windscreen thingy. Report to follow.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Onyx 
Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster

Hugely pleased!


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I got the Halfords 200pc socket set.

Not particularly detailing related but will help with my ongoing MR2 mk1 project. Looks to be a comprehensive and solid piece of kit.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Nothing detailing related 

Buuuut.... Dad got me snap on pliers set, colour coded bit set and pass-thru socket set from halfords.

Some jumpers, smellies, haribo, beats solo 2 headphones.... And a 2 week holiday in the Dominican Republic with Mrs :thumb: :argie:

Did well I reckon.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

A thermal circulator.

http://www.sousvidetools.com/sous-vide-chef-thermal-circulator


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

tPIC said:


> I got the Halfords 200pc socket set.
> 
> Not particularly detailing related but will help with my ongoing MR2 mk1 project. Looks to be a comprehensive and solid piece of kit.


I have had my set for a couple of years now and they are solid. Mine gets used at least once a week and is going strong.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Guitar from Mrs and a Waxybox from my sister in law


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Got 2 bottles of revive and a bottle of poorboys white diamond.

I'm not overly convinced that the AF revive is official though 



Opinions??


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like it, dosent last as long as on the plastic as I'd like it to though!

Sutty.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

But do you think it's real??

I always thought it came in a black bottle?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> But do you think it's real??
> 
> I always thought it came in a black bottle?


Yes it's real. This is the current look.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

With 3 kids what did santa bring me?!!!.. even more stress.... problems with xbox one's and building up train table sets, scelectrix,garage's.... and even more debt to begin the 2015 year..lol...lol.....

Detailing wise?... everything ordered has failed to arrive via post after all orders being completed between 8th-16th dec.. so huge disappointment.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing detailing related - but a marine setup  -


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm jealous of that!
May I ask abit more about it please 
What make / model or a own setup?


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

A set of wheel woollies and a universal grit guard pad washer found its way down the balanced flue, oh and an x box one


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have plenty of detailing gear but i did ask for some more Dunlop size 7 wellies that i use when cleaning the car or walking the dog on the fields and got them too....


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> But do you think it's real??
> 
> I always thought it came in a black bottle?


Yeah it's real. That's how mine came from Auto Finesse themselves.

Sutty.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> But do you think it's real??
> 
> I always thought it came in a black bottle?


Revive has never been in a black bottle?

At least it hasn't in the 3 years I've been using it


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nothing detailing related for me.

I did get a triple supercar driving experience though. Just got to decide what to drive now


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so my Xmas list consisted of (no detailing gear)
Ralph Lauren long sleeve polo
Superdry zip hoodie
Superdry t shirt
Superdry jumper
Diesel huge only the brave fist aftershave
Electric toothbrush Braun 
Shoes from next
Diesel boxers & socks 
Chocolate chocolate & more chocolate
Russell Hobb kettle
Old vintage looking radio for the kitchen
Shaver & shaving cream (at least this will tidy up my beard) 
& some other bits and bobs

PhD nutrition products
protein tubs
Bcaa
ZMA
Methodxy 7
Lean muscle


Oh and a new carpet & laminate flooring 

So not a bad Xmas at all 

Oh I forgot to also add because I didn't think I was treated enough I brought a Xbox one with forza & halo yesterday aswell as COD advanced warfare  be delivered Wednesday however


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

a snow foam lance for me! although the proper stuff has ruined my chances of testing it today! 

However I did get the Lego Batman Tumbler .... so may make a start on that with a nice warm cup of tea!


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Detailing wise I got the 3 step autoglym bag!


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm jealous of that!
> May I ask abit more about it please
> What make / model or a own setup?


Here's a list of the equipment used :

- TMC Signature 600 tank / sump / cabinet in black
- TMC 1500 return pump
- AI Hydra with MKII controller and EXT rail / mount
- Jebao WP10 wavemaker
- Bubble Magus C3.5 protein skimmer
- TMC filter sock and holder
- STC 1000 controller
- 100w titanium heater
- Osmotics 50 GPD 4 stage RO system
- The usual odds and sods like thermometer, sand, salt, gravel cleaner etc

Future purchases
- Test Kits
- Refractometer
- X-Aqua overflows if the stock TMC ones are too noisy
- Netter cover with acrylic holders
- Live rock and corals of course!
- Possibly another WP10 for added flow

Cheers


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Standard boxer shorts/socks which I asked for, a new tweed wallet, a few blu rays, some fancy earl grey tea! Oh and I treated myself to a ps4 with all the trimmings!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Britemax vantage wax and blackmax polish,wallet,NCIS dvd boxset,socks and a Xbox One with extras and £200 cash which I've treated myself to some BMD waxes!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

tag heuer f1 chronograph watch 
scuf xbox one controller
dx racer chair
astro a50 halo edition gaming headset
halfords industrial tool chest 
money
smelly stuff

not too bad christmas


----------

